# Police pursuit across state lines



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I have seen a couple movies where criminals fleeing police try desperately to get across the state line, as if that will get the cops off their tail. This seems to me unrealistic. I mean, say the bad guys do manage to cross the state line, like a half mile ahead of the police. Are the cops really going to stop pursuing? Get out of the car and say, "Aw shucks, that ain't my jurisdiction, guess I'll just go home"*? or would they keep going and figure out the paperwork after the fact?


*Imagine a pathetic attempt at a Boss Hogg voice here


----------



## Sam (Nov 28, 2012)

Since it was outside their jurisdiction, the arrest would never stand up in any court of law in the States. Therefore it would be pointless to make it. They would instead inform the authorities of the state the criminals had entered. 

It's something similar here. The Guards can't follow anyone in the North to arrest them, and the PSNI can't follow anyone into the South to arrest them.


----------



## Potty (Nov 28, 2012)

Out of interest... could I flee from the south of England to Scotland to escape the law?


----------



## Foxee (Nov 28, 2012)

That depends, Potty, what have you done?


----------



## Potty (Nov 28, 2012)

I haven't done anything... yet; but in this economic climate it's dog eat dog... and I have my eye on a right git


----------



## writerman (Nov 28, 2012)

I could understand you wanting to flee Scotland...
Interesting point though, given some of the laws are different up there


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, everybody, for the replies! I have been googling a bit on the topic (probably should have done that first, sorry) and it looks like the law varies a good deal from place to place, of course; but in most states in the US, the law allows the pursuit to continue across the border. It sounds like usually the cops will radio ahead for back up from police in the next state and/or permission to go on chasing.

So! these characters of mine aren't that good at planning their getaway. Back to the drawing board they go.


----------



## writerman (Nov 28, 2012)

Thought that may be the case. Usually when they get close to state lines they'll radio ahead. Seems a bit weird that they would just give up the chase and let the cops in the next state deal with it.


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 10, 2012)

lasm said:


> ...Are the cops really going to stop pursuing? Get out of the car and say, "Aw shucks, that ain't my jurisdiction, guess I'll just go home"*? or would they keep going and figure out the paperwork after the fact?
> 
> 
> *Imagine a pathetic attempt at a Boss Hogg voice here



AFAIK, there's nothing to prevent a police officer from pursuing a suspect across jurisdictions. This happens frequently. However, in order to be arrested, a law enforcement officer of the jurisdiction where the final capture occurs must do the deed. Then, the suspect must be extradited to the state in which the crime was committed for prosecution to take place.


----------



## benluby (Dec 10, 2012)

A lot of states/counties have varied laws on pursuit, as well.  Depending on the time of day, they may actually end pursuit based on what crime someone has committed.  Obviously, going through WalMart with a chain saw and a bad hair cut will tend to direct them to pursue you more aggressively, but for a non-felony?  They're likely to NOT pursue.


----------



## Wannabee2 (Dec 12, 2012)

When I was young and having lots of fun, I was arrested once on Christmas eve. That part wasn't fun but my girlfriend was so pissed she stole something from the cop when he wasn't looking. I'd tell you what it was, but its MY story and I ain't telling a bunch of writers. :glee: But trust me, when they found out after they let us go they crossed jurisdictional lines (though not state) in a hurry and and claimed "fresh pursuit". Its one of my fondest memories of her.


----------



## voltigeur (Jan 1, 2013)

Depending on the time frame in the US getting to the state line would end the pursuit. I know in the 20's 30's and into the early 40's this was the case. Look up "Hot Pursuit Laws". It also changed with the advent and developments of the FBI. 

Depending on what time frame your story is set it is entirely plausible.


----------



## PSFoster (Jan 30, 2013)

It may still be useful, though. They could be thinking that the pursuit will stop after they cross state line, but find out they were wrong when the new state stops them. Since they use radios, many will continue to pursue until the new state sends backup.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 30, 2013)

The city I live in straddles the border of two states.  The pursuit is not given up.  However, depending on the crime it may escalate the crime from something minor to something that can be tried federally.  This is a big deal because if the crime is a non-custodial parent leaving the state without telling the custodial parent, well they can be taken to prison for kidnapping.


----------



## Mike63031 (Jan 31, 2013)

As I drive to and from work I frequently see Illinois police pursue trucks across the Mississippi River into Missouri.  My curiosity finally won out and I asked a local officer how this could be.  I was informed that most states have reciprocal laws concerning pursuit.  Most states permit pursuit accross boarders to a specific distance.  If memory serves, from Illinois into Missouri the distance is less than a mile, and the favor is returned should a Missouri Cop need to chase someone into Illinois.  The status of the alleged crime is imaterial; misdemeanor or felony will get you chased and caught.  Should a suspect continue to drive after crossing the boadrer, the out of state cop can legally follow the suspect until local gendarmes stop the suspect or authorize the the out of state officer to make the arrest.

These agreements vary from state to state.

Disclaimer:  I am not an attorney.  I do not play one on television.  However, I used to watch Perry Mason;  I fell in love with Stella.


----------

